# who has "Real HID's)



## KrautBurnerGTi (Mar 14, 2003)

What kind of HID's do you have?
Where did you get them?
How much were they?
Were they worth the cost?
Give a good review


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

autolamps online
but I just sold them


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

OEM
MHZvr6
$1129
YES


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

http://www.autolamps-online.com group buy D2S H1's ($500 during group buy)
retrofitted into slightly modified Hella projectors from my already installed Pzwo dual round kit.
ian



[Modified by Daemon42, 12:30 AM 3-15-2003]


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (Daemon42)*

MisterJung's kits seem like the best deal to me... why would anyone pay 500+ for the oem kits when he is giving you a hella ballast and such.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (fluxburn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]MisterJung's kits seem like the best deal to me... why would anyone pay 500+ for the oem kits when he is giving you a hella ballast and such.[HR][/HR]​It's the "and such" that you have to worry about.
It may be a Hella ballast but his bulbs *SUCK!* 
Generally speaking, so does his customer service.
While there are a few out there that have gotten email responses from him when they need a new bulb the majority of people do not.
There have been a few threads here on vortex about it and at least two on bimmerforums.com. All of those threads are not good to say the least.
You get what you pay for. $329 or whatever he charges for HID's is just too cheap!!!
I guess I'll throw in my vote for my BMW HID's...looks like two others did.
Later,


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nater)*

I am not to hip on retrofiting HID to fit in my headlights as the bulbs cost like 100+ right.... not a very nice error ratio to money their. If I get dual round hella's and want to get HID what is easiest way to do this... or Do I have to retrofit hehe.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (fluxburn)*

Fluxburn, see the links I posted above.
They detail *exactly* how to retrofit HIDs into hella dual round projectors. 
And yes, it is still a retrofit, although quite easy. There are no Mk3 OEM HIDS, so you're either
putting an HID kit into Hella projectors, or buying some OEM HID assembly and
glomming it into some sort of Halogen housing.. (X5, or TT projectors glued into
Hella projector housings, or some other housing.
ian


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (Harryhd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OEM
MHZvr6
$1129
YES[HR][/HR]​Excellent choice!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (gsantelli)*

The person that voted for "infinity HID's":
You retrofitted the HID reflector out of an infinity into your dub?
Infinity HID's will not fit into a standard halogen reflector/projector b/c they are d2s/d2r bulbs with non-halogen shaped bases...
Just wondering who did this?
Later,


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nater)*

well got a pair of maxima oem hid paid 150 sold them to a friend, now I got the a4 oem hids, still for 150 ready to be put on in the spring time, ballast and everything xenarc osram bulbs 35 watt. Installed the maxima hids on a 95 maxima looks kind of funny no projectors, same with my car. But I posted earlier since I got the audi headlights can I use the projectors on that and fit it on the mk3 headlights..?


[Modified by becones, 9:31 PM 3-19-2003]


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (becones)*

i emailed mister jung a few times just to ask about the kit and order it but he never emailed me back so im going to go another route
im just saying if he cant email back about someone wanting to buy a kit i dont think he would even care if there was something wrong with a kit


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (couldntthinkofone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i emailed mister jung a few times just to ask about the kit and order it but he never emailed me back so im going to go another route
im just saying if he cant email back about someone wanting to buy a kit i dont think he would even care if there was something wrong with a kit[HR][/HR]​Just exactly the scenario I've heard a few times.
Not a very cool thing...
But in all honesty, I really think mrjung just needs some help b/c he advertises all over the place. He really outta hire someone to take these emails/orders.
Later,


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (VReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]autolamps online
[HR][/HR]​same here!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

I went with HID kit from SPW Industries, they have P&P harnesses, HELLA ballast, and all bulb types are interchangeable, white, blue/lexus style, & purple/audi style... they also make H4 HID kits that have 1 bulb for HI & LOW beams!!!!!!!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

I paid close to $600, very well worth it, very bling, not ricey like a $30 pr of bulbs where the coatings burn off & sit in the bottom of your mk4 looks


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

factory on the Z.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I went with HID kit from SPW Industries, they have P&P harnesses, HELLA ballast, and all bulb types are interchangeable, white, blue/lexus style, & purple/audi style... they also make H4 HID kits that have 1 bulb for HI & LOW beams!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​
haha "lexus style/audi style" dude all OEM manufacturers use the SAME 4100k bulbs.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
haha "lexus style/audi style" dude all OEM manufacturers use the SAME 4100k bulbs.[HR][/HR]​Heh...Now Sean, let's keep this on-topic. Do YOU have real HID's?? Of course you do. But some people on this thread think they have real HID's but don't.
If you have anything higher than 6000K HID's than you don't have real HID's. Let's try and keep this on topic.








Ummm, high intensity discharge...I had a real HID last night







.
Later,


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nater)*

real hid's, uhhhhh, lexus style would be the blue tint, audi's run purple, & the whites are okay.......... HIGH - INTENSITY - DISCHARGE, well since I have 7500k blue/lexus style HID's with hella bllast, that heat up that glass capsule full of gas, I guess I have fake HID's?????


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

well, I might have to get my eyes checked, but my buddy has a kit from phillips in his integra, the purple AUDI style







, and they arent very bright, plus, SPW Industries uses a 55watt ballast, not a 35watt, and no, 4100k isn't the same, that's LEGAL, I have an aftermarket kit, and they are brighter than factory bmw, audi, lexus, whatever


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]real hid's, uhhhhh, lexus style would be the blue tint, audi's run purple, & the whites are okay.......... HIGH - INTENSITY - DISCHARGE, well since I have 7500k blue/lexus style HID's with hella bllast, that heat up that glass capsule full of gas, I guess I have fake HID's?????







[HR][/HR]​Sorry dude there is no real such thing as "___ style" HID lights. Manufacturers don't "run" different colors. All OEM is 4100k (4300k), and what causes the color shifts is the design of the ellipsoidal projector. That is why at different viewing angles you see different colors. What you own, blue tinted 7500k(rap) HID bulbs, is just a low quality attempt to mimmick OEM HID color with sub-par HID output. You are totally defeating the purpose of going HID.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

..... they arent tinted, maybe it's some sorta gas added, but the hid bulbs are clear, I get plenty of props for my HID's from Dubbers & Import heads.... 
AND, if you look @ a lexus, it has a glaring blue tint, and an audi usually sports a purple tint, what I am saying is, if you want a nice, quality Plug & Play kit, SPW Industries are pretty nice, it's a JDM quality kit, like that means any thing to you guys, but its better than some made in the usa online special


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

Now I can explain the IM's I've gotten.
Like germanrox said...7500K is not real HID. I mean, it's real technology but when people say "audi-style" or "lexus-style" they are all the same!
They may have different colors (that your eye sees) but they are all the same light (4300K). 
Sean is also right when he says it's the projector that refracts the light and makes it appear a different color. Even with the reflector types in the mercedes and lexus cars...the same "refraction" occurs.
This is why I made the comment about how some people who voted on this poll think they have "real" hid's but they actually don't.
No OEM HID is 7500K! None. Nada! No matter what any retailer will ever tell you!!!! We aren't wrong. This is a known fact in the "HID World". If someone tries to tell you otherwise he is mis-informed or is mis-leading you. 
Later,


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nater)*

And another thing.
The "blue look" that you see on Audi's and Lexus and the like only appears above the horizontal cutoff.
For all intents and purposes it is "glare". 
Put an Audi and my car side by side in front of a white wall and they'll both
cast the same white light on the wall because they both use 4100K HIDs.
The difference is you may see a bit of a blue fuzzy line along the cutoff of the
Audi, and at a distance that shows as blue to oncoming traffic. The light on
the ground is white. 
As for the 55w ballasts.. etc. Totally ridiculous. No such thing.
[edit]I've been told they're being sold as such, but I'm still skeptical
about the internals.
ian
[Modified by Daemon42, 9:38 PM 4-6-2003]


[Modified by Daemon42, 9:43 PM 4-6-2003]


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (Daemon42)*

okay, wait till i get my digicam back
it is a JDM kit, yes its not oem, or totally legal, but it looks really hot, & yes I am running 55WATT ballast! made by hella


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

[Modified by thaiteboi, 4:48 AM 4-7-2003]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]okay, wait till i get my digicam back
it is a JDM kit, yes its not oem, or totally legal, but it looks really hot, & yes I am running 55WATT ballast! made by hella[HR][/HR]​No, it's not that we don't trust the kit you have...
No need to take pics. You have real HID technology. It's just not OEM technology. That's all. We got caught up on a technicality b/c this poll was started by someone asking who has "real HID's". 
Noone is putting your kit down. Or you. 
It's just a discussion. I've seen/heard of some of the 55w ballasts.
Later,


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

Show us a photo of that Hella ballast. 
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 9:52 PM 4-6-2003]


----------



## KrautBurnerGTi (Mar 14, 2003)

*how much?*

I origionally posted this to see what I should do to my 02' GTI.
I have been looking at a few of the aftermarket ones b-cause I don't know if i wanna spend a grand on lighting.
I wasn't trying to start some fights.








whats the best deal I can get on a set of OEM VW / Audi? 
and where?
thanks for all the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: how much? (KrautBurnerGTi)*

http://www.pgperformance.com 
remember, you gotta pay to play. I definately wouldn't skimp when it comes to lighting. Seeing at night is just as vital as seeing in the day.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: how much? (germanrox)*

Got them on my own. 
Definitely worth it, in terms of better night vision AND uniqueness.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: how much? (TRBO-GTI)*

I have real hid's in my ABT dual rounds, h4 6000k. MAJOR improvment!!!!
Autolamps.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif totaly woth the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: how much? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have real hid's in my ABT dual rounds, h4 6000k. MAJOR improvment!!!!
Autolamps.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif totaly woth the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Not just any H4 6000k bulb, but an OEM manufactured Philips Cool Power Xenon (Ultinon) bulb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No blue dipped crap here.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: how much? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not just any H4 6000k bulb, but an OEM manufactured Philips Cool Power Xenon (Ultinon) bulb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No blue dipped crap here.[HR][/HR]​














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: how much? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

if any one is interested in have the HID kit off the 2002 audi a4. i have EVERYTHING minus the housing of the headlight itself(tabs were broken). msg me if interested


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

hey if anybody wants hid's w/out a hassle of putting your own kit together... DTM Autohaus, is having a group buy on HID-Plus kits... the kit is distributed by SPW-Industries, I have the same kit on my car, I haven't had any problems in the past 6months, & the wire harness is very clean


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (thaiteboi)*

Try http://www.hid-online.com Those guys there have been in the business of automotive HID lighting longer than both those other companies have been open


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

I'm going to get the McCulloch HID kit from a local shop. My friend installed them in his Gti. the 6k kit, and they look really good! I am just debating weather to get the ecodes or use it on the oem headlights for my jetta?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nsingh9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am just debating weather to get the ecodes or use it on the oem headlights for my jetta? 
[HR][/HR]​Is this even a question? Do a bit of searching around. HID in DOT jetta lights is about the worst you can get. Besides, you drive a mk4, the only "real" solution for HID is OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

Yeah... I figured i'm going to get the smoked ecodes through Momentum Motorsports and the McCulloch HID kit through a local shop that has them available for $485+tax... Gonna go with the 7k color.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nsingh9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah... I figured i'm going to get the smoked ecodes through Momentum Motorsports and the McCulloch HID kit through a local shop that has them available for $485+tax... Gonna go with the 7k color.[HR][/HR]​thats too bad to hear. You can get a REAL kit from hid-online.com for cheaper than that, with 48hr delivery, no tax, and free philips bluevision highbeam and sidemarker bulbs


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

How much and where? I tried finding it online but it didnt have anything listed for OEM HIDs... Would they also come with te 10-12 pin adapters?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats too bad to hear. You can get a REAL kit from hid-online.com for cheaper than that, with 48hr delivery, no tax, and free philips bluevision highbeam and sidemarker bulbs
[HR][/HR]​DAMN!!!!








Now Nick is also throwing in 2 free sets of bulbs?????
He IS the *King Of HID* !!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nsingh9)*

http://www.pgperformance.com sells oem hid kits with the 12 pin adapters and everything you need. If you want to save a few hundred bucks and are doing e-code lights at least get a good kit from http://www.hid-online.com


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nsingh9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How much and where? I tried finding it online but it didnt have anything listed for OEM HIDs... Would they also come with te 10-12 pin adapters? [HR][/HR]​Hi there! PGPerformance sure are the best in my book for OEM parts. However, I can get you OEM HIDs as well, for less than the big shops. 
Please see the second post in this thread for information:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=808905
Good luck!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (VReihenmotor6)*

I can't believe people are still voting on this poll and it's hanging around for this long!!!!!
It'll never leave my recent topics...ever!!!! 
Oh well.

Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (nater)*

foooorrrrr eeeeevvvveeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## NICU (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

What kind of HID's do you have? mk4 gti oem hids
Where did you get them? if i told you i would have to kill you
How much were they? cheaper than getting married
Were they worth the cost? hellz yeah


----------



## mannin32 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: how much? (germanrox)*

Are there any kits for a mk2 gti? I am going to buy an 87 gti as a beater and i want to pimp the thing with some dual rounds and hid's that would look sick. Christ the hid will be worth more than the car


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: how much? (mannin32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mannin32* »_Are there any kits for a mk2 gti? I am going to buy an 87 gti as a beater and i want to pimp the thing with some dual rounds and hid's that would look sick. Christ the hid will be worth more than the car


hey, if you are frisky I can set you up with a kit that will provide far greater ilumination than any pluag and play kit
I can help you locate xenon projectors, bixenon projectors (xenon high and low beam from one projector), or if you are really frisky and like gadgets * Bixenon projectors with bending light technology * (lights rotate to iluminate around curves)

the place where I have been sorcing my xenon products can offer you almost any projector retro fit and all brand new
the only thing is: you gotta put some effort in
but to me, thats the fun part..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: how much? (VReihenmotor6)*

Hi,
I got my BiXenon OEM Lupo Headlamps from an ex-Valeo engineer, not gonna tell what I paid for the as many here will be jealous







But remember, HID is more common here.
I will *NEVER* buy a new car not equipped with HID; it's so good!


----------



## Thomas Bentzen (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: how much? (Lupo TDI)*

Real ones!
TB


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: how much? (Thomas Bentzen)*

Hey Thomas.....lucky you!
I still have these......










_Modified by gsantelli at 4:43 PM 5-14-2003_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: how much? (gsantelli)*

Better put your email address across that photo real good, dude.

Later,

EDIT: Heh...looks like you took my advice...








Smart move!!!


_Modified by nater at 2:19 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: how much? (nater)*

That's true........thanks!!!


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: how much? (Thomas Bentzen)*

I have them on the my B5 Passat and A2 Jetta


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: how much? (Andy)*

well, I have 5 sets now








but gotta ship 3 sets out tommorow


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: how much? (VReihenmotor6)*









no, no hids here......


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: how much? (VReihenmotor6)*

I have real HID's.








Later,


----------



## THE REMIX (May 21, 2003)

*Re: how much? (nater)*

I'VE HAD ACURA TL HID'S FOR OVER 3 YEARS. LOVE EM BRIGHTER THAN ANY OTHER OUT THERE, LIKE HAVING STADIUM LIGHTING.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: how much? (THE REMIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE REMIX* »_I'VE HAD ACURA TL HID'S FOR OVER 3 YEARS. LOVE EM BRIGHTER THAN ANY OTHER OUT THERE, LIKE HAVING STADIUM LIGHTING.

That's funny. B/c your acura TL hid's which are "brighter than any other out there" put out 3200Lumens at 4300K. That's where everybody elses are too (the OEM people anyway).
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: how much? (nater)*

remember if the TL is sporting reflector based HID's it WILL put down more light than a projector with the same bulb.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: how much? (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_remember if the TL is sporting reflector based HID's it WILL put down more light than a projector with the same bulb.

I know what you are saying...but the BULB OUTPUT is still 3200lumens.
The "efficiency" of the reflector is more than that of a projector. I'm just talking about luminous output.
From what I gathered...he bought TL HID's and installed them in his dub. So, there will be a reason why they are "brighter". It's not really that they are brighter, it's just that there is more stray light all over the place.
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: how much? (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I know what you are saying...but the BULB OUTPUT is still 3200lumens.
The "efficiency" of the reflector is more than that of a projector. I'm just talking about luminous output.
From what I gathered...he bought TL HID's and installed them in his dub. So, there will be a reason why they are "brighter". It's not really that they are brighter, it's just that there is more stray light all over the place.
Later,


Yeah I'll go with that. I just looked quick and figured he actually DROVE a TL. Silly me


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: how much? (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_
Yeah I'll go with that. I just looked quick and figured he actually DROVE a TL. Silly me









Silly you. Damn you. Get a grip man. C'mon!
Sheez!








Later,


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: how much? (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
It's not really that they are brighter, it's just that there is more stray light all over the place.


The biggest, most advanced, sharpest seeing telescopes in the world (and in space)
all use reflectors. "stray light all over the place" implies a lot of bad things about reflectors, that frankly
are for the most part untrue. A well designed reflector and sharp enough point source of light
will put light exactly where it needs to be, with a nice sharp cutoff, and is way more efficient. That said, 
HID arcs are not quite a point source and that will always blur the line a little. The reflector behind a projector
lens actually throws a lot more "stray light all over the place" (I've got a photo of it around
somewhere), but when you put the shield in front of it, you create a nice sharp shadow. HID reflectors aren't 
terribly advanced. They don't need to be. But the stray light they produce is blocked by the shield and thus
represents an overall loss of efficiency, and thus of light output (measured in foot-candles or LUX). The 
fuzziness of the arc can still blur the line a bit, but the distance between the source of the light
and the shield which creates the cutoff is nearly 3 times as far in a projector assembly as the distance 
between bulb and reflector in a pure reflector housing, (back 1 unit of distance, reflected forward 2 units of distance). 
And the further the bulb is from the shield, the sharper the shadow cutoff. 
ian


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: how much? (Daemon42)*

Ian,
Good points. But "stray light all over the place" was relative to this gentlemans application. He has put Acura TL HID's into his VW halogen reflector's. 
I am very well aware that a properly designed HID reflector can have a sharp cutoff and very well focused beam. But that isn't the case here. And that's all I was saying. 
Later,


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (KrautBurnerGTi)*

I have hella 'triple' xenons with auto leveling, headlamp washers, and halogen high beams, but bixenon is on the way!


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (HIDGolf)*

Anyone have angel eyes for there 2003 OEM HIDS???IM ME PLEASE


----------



## Kennedy (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (Faststang70)*

I don't know of anyone who has the balls to bust open a $1K set of lights to retrofit a set of obviously ill fittintg angel eyes. Angel eyes are for BMW's.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (Kennedy)*

cut many 100s of $$s off that price and talk to me if you want new oem BMW angel eyes and light guides


----------



## KrautBurnerGTi (Mar 14, 2003)

*this thing has been up here fo a long f*cking time*

I origionally posted this like 3-4 months ago. 
and its still alive.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_You can get a REAL kit from hid-online.com for cheaper than that, with 48hr delivery, no tax, and free philips bluevision highbeam and sidemarker bulbs

Okay, the HIDs online kit has arrived, with the free philips bluevision highbeam and sidemarker bulbs.
I have two questions: are the blue vision high-beam bulbs as good as the standard high beam bulbs that come with the HDRs? Are they same? Does the fact that the bulbs are (presumably) painted blue, mean that they are slighter worse performing bulbs?
The second question I have is, what are sidemarker bulbs?
Interestingly, when I gave the instructions to my mechanic for the conversion, he didn't seem phased by it. Said he had done a few for BMWs. Here goes.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (mdt)*

sidemarker lights are the lights on the side of your bumper, about blinker height but around the corner.
the blue vision bulbs are a bit better than the stock bulbs in there, but once the HID's are in you won't even care!
Actually I take that back, you will need the high beams to illuminate down the road further, but the bluevision highs will look "stock" compared to HID.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

Thanks Sean.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (mdt)*

I do what I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: who has "Real HID's) (germanrox)*

Damn never-ending thread from hell!!!









Later,


----------

